# Time and a half pay



## nick92 (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi, I was wondering what the laws were regarding time and a half pay in LA county.  I work for an ift company and we are only allowed time and a half pay after 40 hours.  I was told that it is legal but idk, sounds kinda sketchy.  If anyone has any input it'd be cool!  Thnx . Happy holidays!


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Dec 27, 2013)

The norm for sure, but this depends on the contract you signed when you were hired and any union agreements that may be in place


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 27, 2013)

DrankTheKoolaid said:


> The norm for sure, but this depends on the contract you signed when you were hired and any union agreements that may be in place



This. It is the norm.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 27, 2013)

Anything over 40 hours is overtime. Therefore time and half applies. 

Why does this sound sketchy to you?


----------



## MMiz (Dec 27, 2013)

Not only is it the norm, but it's the law.



> For covered, nonexempt employees, the FLSA requires overtime pay at a rate of not less than one and one-half times an employee's regular rate of pay after 40 hours of work in a workweek. Some exceptions to the 40 hours per week standard apply under special circumstances to police officers and fire fighters employed by public agencies and to employees of hospitals and nursing homes.


----------



## nick92 (Dec 27, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Anything over 40 hours is overtime. Therefore time and half applies.
> 
> Why does this sound sketchy to you?



What I meant was.  If I worked a 12 hour shift, I will only get base pay.  No time and a half after 8 hours.  Not sure if that's the norm.


----------



## Wheel (Dec 27, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Anything over 40 hours is overtime. Therefore time and half applies.
> 
> Why does this sound sketchy to you?



Exactly this. Why is that sketchy?


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 27, 2013)

nick92 said:


> What I meant was.  If I worked a 12 hour shift, I will only get base pay.  No time and a half after 8 hours.  Not sure if that's the norm.



If I'm on my first 24 of the week it's paid out at straight time for all 24 hours... Why would you get time and a half after 8 hours?


----------



## Tigger (Dec 27, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> If I'm on my first 24 of the week it's paid out at straight time for all 24 hours... Why would you get time and a half after 8 hours?



I've heard of places (both EMS and retail) that pay time and a half for any time after your scheduled off time. A nice bonus, but certainly not the norm nor sketchy.


----------



## ZombieEMT (Dec 29, 2013)

As stated, definitely the norm. OT is after your 40 hours, as required by law. Not required after 8 hours, at least in NJ. Would be nice though, considering I work either 12's or 16's.


----------



## socalmedic (Dec 29, 2013)

he thinks this is sketchy because Kommiefornia has a standardized 8 hour work day, if your standard work week is 5x8 and you work over 8 in one day or 40 in the week you get 1.5x pay. however since you agreed to a non-standard schedule when you started at this company the 8 hour rule is null.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 29, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> If I'm on my first 24 of the week it's paid out at straight time for all 24 hours... Why would you get time and a half after 8 hours?



Time and a half after 8 hours and double time for anything over 12 hours is really nice


----------



## cruiseforever (Dec 29, 2013)

We get time and half when we go beyond our scheduled shift.


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Dec 29, 2013)

We get time and a half after 40 hours in a week. Double time on official company holidays (Thanksgiving day, Christmas Day, New Years Day).


----------



## unleashedfury (Dec 30, 2013)

we get time and a half after 40 hours. 

They have us on a 3 12 hour day work week. 36 hours. This way they have a 4 hour buffer in case you get held over for a late call or something.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 31, 2013)

Why should you be paid OT for anything under 40 hours in a week? I don't get the question.


----------



## bbmtnbb (Dec 31, 2013)

We get time  and a half after 8 or after 40 hrs but no double stacking-so if you work 4 40's its time and a half hours 9 and 10 all 4 days but on the 5th day if you work a 10 then the first 40 is reg time and the last 10 hours of the 5th day is all time and a half.  It works for me. =)
btw it is PRN in LA, California


----------



## luke_31 (Dec 31, 2013)

In California the wage and hour laws are different then most other states.  Most ambulance companies operate on the alternate workweek schedule.  This schedule is typically a four day 10hr work week.  However it is also able to be used to get around the after 8hrs time and a half, after 12hrs double time.  Thus you can have a employee work two 24hr shifts a week and only have to pay the double time for the last 8hrs of the 48hr workweek.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 31, 2013)

I didn't know that. 

In NV if you make less than 150% of minimum wage and you're PRN you get OT after 8 hours, other than that it's time and a half after 40 in a week. Our PRN Intermediates used to get the OT after 8 pay scale but after company-wide raises I don't know if they do anymore or not.


----------



## bbmtnbb (Jan 1, 2014)

Robb said:


> I didn't know that.
> 
> In NV if you make less than 150% of minimum wage and you're PRN you get OT after 8 hours, other than that it's time and a half after 40 in a week. Our PRN Intermediates used to get the OT after 8 pay scale but after company-wide raises I don't know if they do anymore or not.



"PRN" is the company name not per diem.  If that helps in understanding


----------



## linziclip (Jan 16, 2014)

bbmtnbb said:


> We get time  and a half after 8 or after 40 hrs but no double stacking-so if you work 4 40's its time and a half hours 9 and 10 all 4 days but on the 5th day if you work a 10 then the first 40 is reg time and the last 10 hours of the 5th day is all time and a half.  It works for me. =)
> btw it is PRN in LA, California



Just got hired at PRN, and happened to stumble across this thread. Yeah, I like the OT after 8 hours. Any other tips about the company before I start work ?


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 16, 2014)

luke_31 said:


> In California the wage and hour laws are different then most other states.  Most ambulance companies operate on the alternate workweek schedule.  This schedule is typically a four day 10hr work week.  However it is also able to be used to get around the after 8hrs time and a half, after 12hrs double time.  Thus you can have a employee work two 24hr shifts a week and only have to pay the double time for the last 8hrs of the 48hr workweek.


This is basically the deal. Basically, if there's no agreement other than hourly wage, straight time first 8, OT from 8-12, DT 12+ per day. Also, OT applies >40 hrs/week, or any work >6 days/week regardless of PT or FT status. Many companies bring you on and tell you about the alternate work week schedule of 4/10's, and OT only >10 hrs/day *unless on a 24, or straight time to 40 hrs. Some places tell you because they do really odd scheduling, they're straight time to 40 hours period.

It's really not that big of a deal unless they refuse to pay you OT after 40 clock hours.


----------

